

Jimmy Carter's Costly Patent Mistake - davidwparker
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303293604579252662325112076

======
wpietri
The article might be a bit of interesting history, but the title is incredible
bullshit. I understand that the US right loves kicking Jimmy Carter around,
but framing it as if JC actually said, "Hey, I've got an idea," is ridiculous.

This is the same writer whose recent column on the NSA the EFF just called
"misleading and error-filled": [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/11/wall-
street-journal-co...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/11/wall-street-
journal-columnist-gordon-crovitz-repeatedly-gets-his-facts-wrong-about)

The court he's referring to:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Court_of_Appeals_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Court_of_Appeals_for_the_Federal_Circuit)

That was created by an act passed April 2, 1982:
[http://www.fjc.gov/history/home.nsf/page/landmark_22.html](http://www.fjc.gov/history/home.nsf/page/landmark_22.html)

Which means it was the 97th Congress:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/97th_United_States_Congress](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/97th_United_States_Congress)

So the Senate was Republican and the house was Democratic, with the bill being
signed by Ronald Reagan, who also, I'm sure, appointed any new judges. But
yeah, it's all Jimmy Carter's fault. Totally.

Lord knows what else the guy got wrong, so I'm stopping there.

------
cptsunshine
Argh, paywall.

~~~
elidourado
Defeat the paywall:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Jimmy+Carter%27s+Costly+Pate...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Jimmy+Carter%27s+Costly+Patent+Mistake)

